

A PR guy calls out the flacks and the hacks - ollirums
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/01/a-publicist-calls-out-the-flacks-and-the-hacks/

======
dmor
I learned PR so I'd never have people with this attitude representing my
products to the press. It is a great case for working with someone dedicated
and in-house as soon as you can afford it, or making it a portion of your
community manager or CEO's job description.

